# B14 vs N15



## skets (Jun 17, 2004)

Will the front body pieces from the b14 fit the n15

parts in question.

Radiator support
the piece of metal below the lights and piece above (dont know the names)


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

skets said:


> Will the front body pieces from the b14 fit the n15
> 
> parts in question.
> 
> ...


the n15 being a pulsar? if so yes but you will need the whole frint. including grill, lights, fenders, bumper and hood.


----------



## skets (Jun 17, 2004)

bugnlv said:


> the n15 being a pulsar? if so yes but you will need the whole frint. including grill, lights, fenders, bumper and hood.



sorry i took so long but thanks.


----------

